# Older cartoons > Newer cartoons?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

Older cartoons are much better that the newer ones? The Jetsons is WAAAAAYYYY Better than any of those weird cartoons on TV now. I love the classic slapsticks like Tom and Jerry and Popeye. What do you think?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Yes.

Rocky and Bullwinkle = Win

So does Angry Beavers :D


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

I agree. Old cartoons have expression and are drawn, not done on a computer. And everyone contributes. And remember...writing by writers is stupid.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Hell yes

what's with the crap on tv these days


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Animaniacs? ;D

I don't like shows that are CG with no effort put into the CG. Sometimes you have computer animation that looks really good, like trad. animation but smoother, and then you have stuff like Foster's which is all "MOTION TWEEN! :D"

Also, yay Popeye fan.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

D: I never really liked old cartoons.  Even when I was little. 

D: don't hurt me?

Then again, I don't really like cartoons in general.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Looney Tunes FTW


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

I always love how they bend the laws of science to harm the characters, like how Elmer Fudd always bends his gun into a tree and accidentally shoots himself through a bent gun barrel.

I also love how the old shows weren't so censored. Popeye smokes a pipe, Elmer Fudd is always trying to shoot Bugs Bunny, etc.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

I love Road-Runner. Meap-meap!

*Crash*

Oh, and the Jetsons :]


----------



## Flora (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*



Blaziking 175 said:


> Looney Tunes FTW


SNIFFLES THE MOUSE.

AND THAT REAAAAAAALLY TALKATIVE BAT.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

You know, the fact that they ignored the *laws of physics* was part of the reason I didn't like them. D: and the fact that, for me at least, Violence =/= funny.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> D: I never really liked old cartoons.  Even when I was little.
> 
> D: don't hurt me?
> 
> Then again, I don't really like cartoons in general.





Full Metal Cookies said:


> You know, the fact that they ignored the *laws of physics* was part of the reason I didn't like them. D: and the fact that, for me at least, Violence =/= funny.


Yes, I agree with you for the most part. Don't really like old cartoons. I don't think violence or defying the laws of physics are funny either. And I don't like cartoons where the people/animals/whatever are drawn disporportionate. (For example, ridiculously big heads and eyes.) I find it to be a bit of an eyesore. 

I mean, I do like a few cartoons, but none of them are the older ones. (For example: Danny Phantom and My Life as a Teenage Robot. But I can't think of anything beyond those.)

That's just my opinion though, so um, don't hurt me?


----------



## Erika (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

All the cartoons I used to watch when I was in middle school, and elementary school are now on Boomerang, and the Nicktoons channel. Sadly, Boomerang/Nicktoons are only available on the family TV, and not the TV in my room. T~T So, rather then watching the now-lame Cartoon Network, and the freakishly lame Nickelodeon, I just...don't watch those channels. :P 

I miss Dexter, Doug, the Powerpuff Girls, The Justice League, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, among other shows.


And it's not just cartoons either. Even the TV shows on Nick and Disney are lacking. Where the hell is *Clarissa Explains It All*? T~T I loved that show.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Beast Wars > everything ever.

Seriously, that show is hands down the best cartoon ever.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

It depends what you mean by "old".  Early Disney films such as Fantasia (1940) are probably the greatest cartoons, but I find Fantasia, like 2001: A Space Odyssey, difficult to watch.  

Nick and Cartoon Network cartoons are worse than they were at the beginning of this decade.  The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy is the only CN cartoon that I can bear.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

I think older cartoons are better.

I find it true about everything, like the older Simpsons are loads better than the new ones.

Loony Toons and Tom and Jerry are better than... whatever's shown now. I've lost all interest in cartoons since they started to go downhill.

The only good cartoons IMO are The Simpsons (worth watching but nowhere near as good as the old), Futurama, Family Guy and Spongebob.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone else agree with me that...*

Sometimes. I like both old and new cartoons.


----------

